# 750 brute force won't start



## traceroy20

Ok so I need help I was riding my brute and jumped off rinsed it off with the water house and went To start it well it makes a clicking noise coming from the solenoid from the starter so I took a screw driver and touched the pos and neg side together and it turns over but just won't start sometimes it acts like it wants to start then just goes back to turning over and not cranking any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Give it time to dry and see if it starts right up you might of got something wet....also check fuses and check the little starter solenoid under the seat....see if it has power on the red when sitting there and check the black to see if power is there while you are hitting the starter button


----------



## traceroy20

We stayed at it for like 2 hours and it still would turn over and not crank so ima let it sit over night and try it again Tomm and see could it be the spark plugs? And the solenoid it just clicks when I press the start button I ran a screw driver across the Positive and negative and that's the only way it will turn over


----------



## traceroy20

Ok so both plugs still have fire still turning over but won't crank any suggestions?


----------



## brute for mud

is it getting fuel maybe kill switch just a thought


----------



## traceroy20

I don't think it's getting fuel I can't tell? And how can I tell if its the switch


----------



## lilbigtonka

Your fuel pump might be shot....did you check the wires under the fuse box happened to mine awhile back I had to solder them didn't blow my fuse just corroded....when you turn your key on do you hear the fuel pump kick on


----------



## traceroy20

Yea it kicks on I took my fuses out none blown cleaned them off still nothing could it be moisture or water in the gas? I have heard if there is the sensors will sense it and won't turn on? Before it cut off I was riding it and it just had some white smoke but only when low rmp or when I would hit the gas really fast could be water?

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Also I have to get a new starter solenoid could that be reason it won't fire up?


----------



## wolf_36

Have you checked your oil to make sure there is no water in it . I had a snorkel brake loose in a bad hole and had the same symptoms . White smoke leads me to thinking that


----------



## brutemike

Cut out your fuse box and put in sealed inline fuse in.The box will get corroded bad on the bottom.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Do what brutemike said and it will prolly start right up if it doesn't it still needs to be done......might as well try and knock the problem out if or before you have another issue like this, but it might happen to fix it


----------



## 650Brute

Saw this once.

Sunk brute, in a mud puddle. Water standing on top of the pistons. Get into your air cleaner, look good.


----------



## traceroy20

wolf i cant really tell if there is oil in it or not i cant get it to run to see if it is white and milky it looks fine to me ima drain it just to be safe but my oil kinda smells like gas in a way too?and brute mike ima try that idk if its electrical or not it seems to me that it isnt getting any gas to it?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Not getting gas can be electrical your fuel pump has a motor it might be shot or a relay for it causing it not to come on you need to try these things first instead of just keep telling us you think it ain't getting fuel......you gotta try here to elimate problems....not being a you know what just stating the obvious....we're here to help just try what we said then if it doesn't work we will go further in the diagnostics


----------



## traceroy20

ok so dug into the 4 wheeler today tested the pump its working fine i was messing with the relays and the cdi boxes and tried to start it bike came on ran fine turned it off cranked back up ran again did this multiple times....again then i went to start it it acted like it wanted to start and would run for like 10 seconds and cut off..then after awhile would just turn over and not start again...i can faintly hear the fuel pump coming on but isnt as loud as it usually is...also checked the oil did have water in it changed the oil out flushed it mulitple times and also put seafoam in the gas tank and waited like 20 mins and still nothing so now im stuck


----------



## wolf_36

You may have fouled your plugs out , might try some new plugs , 
Also was there alot of water in the oil might have mosture in the cylinders


----------



## traceroy20

well i took plugs out they were still firing should i just try and get new ones? and there was a good bit how would i get the moisture out the cylinders?


----------



## wolf_36

Plugs will fire fouled but not as strong , So yes try new ones , as for moisture put a little oil in the cylinders and turn it over with the plugs out


----------



## lilbigtonka

You can clean the plugs with brake cleaner or carb cleaner....try that and if it started then the pistons should be free'd up....even if it is EFI try giving it has while hitting the start button for a few seconds.....let us know what it does


----------



## traceroy20

i cleaned them with some carb cleaner put them back in started it gave it some gas and like i said before would run great then after awhile only ran for like 10 seconds at a time but would fire up right away now it will only turn over and wont even fire up..should i empty the fuel tank?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes and I am wondering if your pump is weak I forgot what it should flow fuel at but it is somewhere on here sounds def like a fuel issue....find how to test the pump as far as how much should come out


----------



## wolf_36

Did you sink the bike :33: . I know you said you rinsed it off but you should'nt have this much trouble just rinsing it off


----------



## lilbigtonka

Nor should you water water in oil


----------



## traceroy20

yea im looking for it now how to test it and no didnt sink it went riding on saturday did great got it home took it off the trailer rode it around did fine now did go in the creek water wasnt deep just went to go up a hill out the water and bike did die on me in water got the bike to dry land drained water out the exhaust she fired up rode her around some more then went and washed her off and thats when the problems started


----------



## wolf_36

Well if it was'nt that deep but you had to drain the exhaust , you may have taken water in though the exhaust into the motor , you said there was water in the oil and moisture in the cylinder , Brute motors are hard to get all the water out of them once it's in there . I don't know I was'nt there just tring to help you out . but if that is the case there is a link that tells the steps to dry it out 
MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad


----------



## traceroy20

Well finally getting somewhere took fuel lines off the side going to the motor and turned key on and no gas was coming out...started messing with some things and the pump with kick on and only pump gas for like to seconds hooked the line back up and within those 10 seconds bike almost started until gas stoppe flowing then after awhile pump stopped coming on and no gas:/


----------



## lilbigtonka

Fuel pump sounds shot but I would be positive that was the problem before dropping a lot of coin on a new one


----------



## brutemike

Theres a roll over switch take it off and shake it this resets the switch worth a try.I think its in the very back of the tray in the center.When u shake it should be a rattle when doing so.


----------



## traceroy20

I don't have the socket to take the fuel pump off to test it:/ and brutemike I already did that still got nothing I'm pretty sure my fuel pump is bad too just don't understand why it would work one second then not the next


----------



## traceroy20

Ok so took fuel pump out tested it and it's working so now it's electrical dont even know where to begin at


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Did you check your fuel pressure? When my pump was going out, it would pump fuel, but not with enough pressure to make the fuel injectors work. Good luck with it man.


----------



## traceroy20

Ok so it was one if the plugs wasnt in all the way it's cranks now runs and idles fine but when I was riding it about 1/4 throttle and it had no power it would sputter and back fire and shoot flames out the exhaust and also my fi light would come on


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sounds like it's in limp mode. I think you should do a reset on it.


----------



## traceroy20

How do I do that take positive and negative off the battery?


----------



## brutemike

search belt lite reset you will find the answer to ur ?.


----------



## traceroy20

Did that and still same result plugs are showing I'm running alittle rich though


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Did you take off your belt cover and make sure the belt switch was flipped back to the on position? If it's tripped, just doing the reset under the seat won't fix it.


----------



## traceroy20

its on the on positin the bike will start up fine and idle like the first 30 seconds it runs fine then goes to **** then like after that i turn the key off turn it back on fuel pump kicks back on then after like 30 more seconds goes to **** again


----------



## lilbigtonka

FUEL PUMP if it is doing same thing everytime


----------



## brutemike

traceroy20 said:


> its on the on positin the bike will start up fine and idle like the first 30 seconds it runs fine then goes to **** then like after that i turn the key off turn it back on fuel pump kicks back on then after like 30 more seconds goes to **** again


Do the pump screen mod and put the inline filter and new sock on.This is all in the kawi howtoooos.


----------



## silverbullet131445

*11' Brute 750i Power Loss, New fuel Pump*

Having issues with 2011 brute force 750i, went to a atv park a couple of weeks ago and was running fine just like normal about a day and a couple of water holes later on the trail started losing power (brute is snorkled), also was back firing and wouldnt accelerate over 14mph. Took back to camp and found a small rear seal leak and have since gotten that issue fixed but couldnt figure out why is felt like it was loosing power, Brute was at about a half a tank of gas and had plenty of oil. Decided not to continue to run the atv and put it on te trailer. Finally got home and did a little bit of research and everyone kept saying fuel pump, fuel pump. Looked at the fuel pump called about pressure ext...took line and tested pressure and output on the pump seemed normal but maybe a little slugish, changed the bottom screen in the fuel pump and ended up breaking off the top tip of the fuel pump that runs to the fuel line. So got a new fuel pump plugged everything in and brute would crank but wouldnt turn over (same issue we had before). So talked to a guy at a kawasaki shop and he said to look at the relays, unpluged and cleaned and plugged them all back in, also unplugged the ECU and cleaned it just in case. Put it all back together and started right back up, but this only lasted for about 10 min, realized that the fuel was almost completly empty, filled it up and started right up. Drove it about a 1/4 of a mile got it up to 20 and then punched it, wanted to do a wheelie like it had power ran for about 30 sec and then lost all power. Got it started up after about 2min, finaly fired back up and drove it back home. Did a real good burnout in the garage like it had full power then after shutting it off wont start again. Have left it sitting for about an hour now and still will not start it acts like it is wanting to turn over but acting like the fuel is not there. Fuel pump is turning on, the FI light is also flashing im not sure whats going on with it now. Any ideas or help would be great!


----------



## brutemike

Did you do anything with the small brass screen in the pump it needs removed or holes poked in it. Check your main fuse box also they corrode easily underneath and cause strange things to happen.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

When the bike is running, is the FI light blinking? If so, there is an issue with either the tps (throttle position sensor), iacv (idle air control valve), fuel pump, Ecu, or wiring harness. These injection systems are really complicated. I found a way to do a "self diagnostic" in the manual. When i did mine, it showed me what was wrong. You need to download a manual if you haven't already. FI works great when it works, when it doesn't, it's nothing like trouble shooting carbs. Good luck brother. 
----that is all---


----------



## Stlowe35

Need help, 

I rode my brute last week less then 4 days ago fired up great after sitting a month. 
Went to start it today and it cranked over for several seconds multiple times then fired up. 

rides great once running, then after it sits for 20mins or less seems to need multiple cranking to get it fired up. 

I replaced fuel and fired it up, it took four tries to get it to fire up each time it hit and ran for 3 seconds or less. 

once running it runs great, 

thanks in advance.


----------



## filthyredneck

Check your spark plugs and maybe add some fresh fuel. This ethanol crap we buy now is horrible if you let it set up too long.


----------



## silverbullet131445

Yea we found a back door to the fuel pump relay and finally started up every time but went and rode one day and the engine and exhaust when both burning hot! More than I had ever felt on my brute, talked to some people they said your not getting enough fuel to keep the engine cool, so changed the fuel pump with a new pump and now the atv won't turn over, had fuel lines are all connect the right way and everything now just won't turn over I'm at a loss now...any ideas?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Won't turn over...? Like hydro-locked? Or the starter doesn't spin? Pull the plugs, then try to crank it. 

----that is all---


----------



## Dreamworksii

just got 2006 bf 650 hook up jumper box to try to start but relay in back making clicking noise


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Swap it with one of the others. They are all the same relay, just have different functions. My son n laws bike does that sometimes.


----------



## Cclam1

silverbullet131445 said:


> Having issues with 2011 brute force 750i, went to a atv park a couple of weeks ago and was running fine just like normal about a day and a couple of water holes later on the trail started losing power (brute is snorkled), also was back firing and wouldnt accelerate over 14mph. Took back to camp and found a small rear seal leak and have since gotten that issue fixed but couldnt figure out why is felt like it was loosing power, Brute was at about a half a tank of gas and had plenty of oil. Decided not to continue to run the atv and put it on te trailer. Finally got home and did a little bit of research and everyone kept saying fuel pump, fuel pump. Looked at the fuel pump called about pressure ext...took line and tested pressure and output on the pump seemed normal but maybe a little slugish, changed the bottom screen in the fuel pump and ended up breaking off the top tip of the fuel pump that runs to the fuel line. So got a new fuel pump plugged everything in and brute would crank but wouldnt turn over (same issue we had before). So talked to a guy at a kawasaki shop and he said to look at the relays, unpluged and cleaned and plugged them all back in, also unplugged the ECU and cleaned it just in case. Put it all back together and started right back up, but this only lasted for about 10 min, realized that the fuel was almost completly empty, filled it up and started right up. Drove it about a 1/4 of a mile got it up to 20 and then punched it, wanted to do a wheelie like it had power ran for about 30 sec and then lost all power. Got it started up after about 2min, finaly fired back up and drove it back home. Did a real good burnout in the garage like it had full power then after shutting it off wont start again. Have left it sitting for about an hour now and still will not start it acts like it is wanting to turn over but acting like the fuel is not there. Fuel pump is turning on, the FI light is also flashing im not sure whats going on with it now. Any ideas or help would be great!


My bike did almost the same thing this weekend. Was running like a charm. Went to get back on it and it was hard to start but got it running still ran like a charm. Tried to ride it yesterday and it won't crank. it turns over. fuel pump sounds like it pumps up. took air filter off and you can smell gas dumping into cylinder if you hold the throttle and try to turn it over. I've check relays and checked the one spark plug i can get too.... I'm running out of idea.. anyone got any ideas


----------

